# Giant Folder vs. Raleigh Folder [on budget]



## cycle_bug (24 Aug 2016)

*Two different levels of bike here, with some pros and cons to buying each;- *

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Raleigh-Stowaway-7-2016-Folding-Bike_66243.htm

Pro: As cheap and nasty as I'm willing to go, just £200 to get a feel for the folding bike world! 

Con: There's a few different so called 'Raleighs' like this I've seen with the same frame but different components, most notably the 'Evo 2' in Halfords which in itself isn't a good sign.. 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Halfway-2016-Folding-Bike_84059.htm

Pro: A proper bike brand, aluminium frame
Con: Price, and a little ugly 

Feel free to suggest other pros and cons of each, if I bought the Raleigh it'd be in the next month or two, if I go for the Giant add a month or two to that. 

Far from a Brompton, I know, but for all I need it for (mostly to fit in a Fiat) I think both may do the job well?


----------



## Kell (24 Aug 2016)

I think I've seen someone on my train with the Raleigh. 

Looks OK, but is not a small fold, and keeps falling over when the train brakes. 

The best thing to do would be to ride them. If at all possible.


----------



## cycle_bug (24 Aug 2016)

Kell said:


> I think I've seen someone on my train with the Raleigh.
> 
> Looks OK, but is not a small fold, and keeps falling over when the train brakes.
> 
> The best thing to do would be to ride them. If at all possible.



As I'm in N. Ireland there's not many 'good' LBS's, and even when there is, the odds of them being a Raleigh and a Giant dealer is probably harder than in England :-(


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2016)

Decathlon's bikes are (were?) rebadged Dahons, as were Raleighs. I don't if this is still true, but my ex was pleased with his decathlon. The models have changed entirely several times since he got his, but as the current models are under £200, you might want to give them a look.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-847975-folding-bikes 

They are in mainland UK, and have an online presence in ROI, so I assume they'd deliver to you.


----------



## PaulM (24 Aug 2016)

Reviews of the Raleigh are good - it's just heavy. The Giant is expensive and no-one seems to really like it. I'd take a look at the Succinct G7 from this very reputable dealer: http://foldingbikes.biz/page9.html


----------



## cycle_bug (24 Aug 2016)

PaulM said:


> Reviews of the Raleigh are good - it's just heavy. The Giant is expensive and no-one seems to really like it. I'd take a look at the Succinct G7 from this very reputable dealer: http://foldingbikes.biz/page9.html



Looks a lot like the Raleigh to me! What's the story, do Raleigh really make anything these days :-/


----------



## 12boy (24 Aug 2016)

I don't know what tariffs you have to deal with, but Xootr Swifts are on sale for 599.00, down from 799.00. These are very strong light folders check one out at xootrswift. I like mine a lot


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> Looks a lot like the Raleigh to me! What's the story, do Raleigh really make anything these days :-/


No Raleigh don't make anything these days, they just stick Raleigh decals on whatever is knocked up in China/Taiwan/Vietnam they can get hold of (pretty much like all the big 'names' in bikes)


----------



## cycle_bug (24 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> No Raleigh don't make anything these days, they just stick Raleigh decals on whatever is knocked up in China/Taiwan/Vietnam they can get hold of (pretty much like all the big 'names' in bikes)



It's quite sad :-( The Raleigh Bomber in my shed is just a completely different beast, you can tell it was designed properly / individually.. 

Most of the other brands seem to have unique / well developed bikes especially the big brands like Trek etc though


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2016)

12boy said:


> I don't know what tariffs you have to deal with, but Xootr Swifts are on sale for 599.00, down from 799.00. These are very strong light folders check one out at xootrswift. I like mine a lot


Not sure that these are available in the UK, never seen one and all the websites at the top of Google are US based. It bears quite a resemblance to the older style Birdys without the front suspension.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Not sure that these are available in the UK, never seen one and all the websites at the top of Google are US based. It bears quite a resemblance to the older style Birdys without the front suspension.


I think @12boy knows that, hence "<presumably import>tariffs"

But whatever the price is, while the fold may be enough to get it into the _trunk_ of a car, I don't think any UK rail company is going to like it's folded size.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2016)

AhHa, missed that bit. Yeah its a bit of a bulky fold looking at that. Looks about the same as MTB type hinged along the seatpost type


----------



## PaulM (24 Aug 2016)

cycle_bug said:


> Looks a lot like the Raleigh to me! What's the story, do Raleigh really make anything these days :-/


No, frame is different and it's around 2Kg lighter - maybe!


----------



## 12boy (24 Aug 2016)

Pretty academic to me since we really don't have trains in the West, except for coal trains, but how big can it be and be ok with a train? I gather Bromptons are small enough but other folders? If I were to take mine on a car trip, I'd take the wheels, handle bar stem and seat post off to pack separately. Or I would take my Brompton.


----------



## Kell (25 Aug 2016)

Depends on your train company...

I used to ride a 26" wheel folder and our train company threatened to introduce a rule that meant only bikes that have two folds would be allowed.

I can only assume they were going to find that difficult to police as they never brought it in. 

The problems I ever had with my bigger bike were when the train was rammed. trying to get a big bike on was impossible, but a Brompton is (sometimes) OK.


----------

